# Severe Betta Injury!! Help Immediately! >.<



## TagniBetta (Feb 1, 2012)

I got home from work today, and I looked into Navine's (the betta) tank and didn't find him. So I set my stuff down and finally found that he had gotten sucked up by the filter! This one had come with the tank and it didn't seem to have bothered him before, so I let it run until I could generate the funds to get a sponge filter, or the like. 

I'M FREAKING RIGHT NOW! 
He has been crunched into a S shape, his tail is completely useless and torn to shreds, but he can use his front two fins to get around and does so. 

I put 4ish tsp of AQ salt solution in there and lowered the water level to minimize his swimming needs. But I don't know what else to do! Is this too cruel to leave him like this?? Should I try to straighten him back out?? >.< I'm such a horrible betta-mommy T___T 

Please give any advice you can, I will post the profile and pics in a sec.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

From the sound of his injuries...I would definitely put him down. It sounds horrible, but the odds of him surviving with such injuries aren't good at all. Putting him out of his misery might be the kindest option.


----------



## TagniBetta (Feb 1, 2012)

*Profile*

Housing 
What size is your tank? 5gal
What temperature is your tank? 78F
Does your tank have a filter? ..yes..
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? TetraBetta: Floating Mini Pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? Twice a day, once in the morning ( 1pellet) and once at night (one pellet)

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Haven't yet, (got him last Saturday) 
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? planning on a 20%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Water Conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?
All parameters were as suggested on the forum when he was placed in the tank, haven't checked since then.
Ammonia: N/A
Nitrite: N/A
Nitrate: N/A
pH: N/A
Hardness: N/A
Alkalinity: N/A

Symptoms and Treatment ((This one killed me D: )) 
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? His body is in an S shape, Anal, Caudel, and Dorsal fins shredded..
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? He will swim with just his ventral fins (front two clear ones), gills are normal, head will move normally, but when he tries to swim his whole body vibrates...
When did you start noticing the symptoms? When I came home from work around 2:00p.m. Central Time
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? I have only used AQ salt solution
Does your fish have any history of being ill? Besides being a fussy eater, no
How old is your fish (approximately)? Normal age for being sold at the pet store


----------



## TagniBetta (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## wolfiegreen (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh yeah that's bad..... Its not just will he heal its also what quality of life will he have. In my best opinion i'm sorry but i believe you need to put him down.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh....definitely put him down. I'm so sorry this happened to you and him. Really putting him down would be the kindest thing you could ever do for him at this point...


----------



## TagniBetta (Feb 1, 2012)

I understand,, I just had to make sure there was no hope before I did... TT_____TT


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

If you can I would first try to put him in something where he doesn't have to swim much. If you still have the cup you got him in that would be great. Just somehow mount the cup inside your tank so the cup is in heated water. IMO bettas are pretty bulletproof and I have seen some come back when I didn't think they would. I would wait for a couple more opinions and if possible post a picture of him and the damage. I wish I could help you more but don't really know what to do.

If you plan on using that filter again I would definitely put some kind of sponge baffle over the intake. That will prevent any sort of accidents.

Please don't call your self a horrible Betta mommy. Accidents do happen. I'm sure you never thought the Betta would have been sucked up into the filter.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Before doing anything drastic, I would wait, he might straighten out. I'm a firm believer in where there's life, there's hope. If he doesn't straighten out in say 24 hours, then you can decide then IMO.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Umm...idk if you can see the pictures Tony, but he isn't coming back from that. I can't even imagine all the internal injuries he must have.

But really Tagni, it's not your fault. Freak accidents happen, and bettas can be so unpredictable. By putting him down, you're being a great betta owner. Hang in there k?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

OK, I can't see the pics, so I'm going by what I usually do.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

I can't imagine him healing back from that either :/ Poor beautiful little fish.

Panty hose, a sponge, something like that over the intake will make it safe for fish. Luckily all of mine have a strainer at the end of the intakes with small slits that my fish can't slip into.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I would put him down... search the clove oil method. I'm so sorry this happened


----------



## thebroadenthusiast (Dec 29, 2011)

I would say wait one day... My fish was pretty bad and he came back eventually. Sorry, it must be so sad


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I've never had a fish in quite that shape, but I would definitely give him a little time, unless he seems in pain or suffering. I hope he makes a recovery, but I do understand if you decide to put him down. Best of luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## thebroadenthusiast (Dec 29, 2011)

Silverfang said:


> I've never had a fish in quite that shape, but I would definitely give him a little time, unless he seems in pain or suffering. I hope he makes a recovery, but I do understand if you decide to put him down. Best of luck, whatever you decide.


+1


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Oh my God, that poor fish. I don't think I've ever seen a fish in that bad of condition. I am so sorry that you have to go through this. Don't blame yourself, accidents happen. If it was up to me, I would probably put him down, it looks like he's probably in severe pain, and I doubt he'll ever be able to have a full quality of life after this. But I suppose there is no harm in waiting a few hours to see how he does.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

That looks really bad but I would at least give him a day or two. You say he can at least swim so that's something. He may straiten out or he may have limited mobility but have ok life otherwise. Had a betta half paralyzed once.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I would wait a little while and see if he gets any better...
I wouldnt be able to put mine down...
its so sad...
I'm sorry :/


----------



## TagniBetta (Feb 1, 2012)

Honestly, he is acting normal except for the fact that he can't swim.. x.x 
I mean I have about 4 in of water in the tank now, and he will swim around for a while and then go back to the corner, lay on the rocks, [repeat]. SO. I'll give him a little bit of time like tpocicat suggested, and others. But don't worry I am going to try to keep his suffering short if he doesn't improve.. My sister even suggested that he was paralyzed? Ugh. Thanks for all your encouraging words and advice. I'll try to keep myself from being stressed about it.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

is he straightening up at all???


----------



## TagniBetta (Feb 1, 2012)

He is not really straightening up,, He's swimming with just those two fins right now but if I push him a bit with the soft edge of my net (how I was helping him get air) he will try to move his tail and end up vibrating his whole body..  Not sure how long* I *will be able to stand it >.<!


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry! Poor fish & poor you! Totally not your fault-freak accident. I've only had to euthanize one of my fish so far. It was sad & hopefully it doesn't come to that. The clove oil method is what I did. I would give your fish a little time. The fish that I did have to put down had a really severe case of rot that eventually ate down to her body. But she fought for a month before things got bad. She didn't have hardly any fins when I got her and some spinal problems. If she had lived, she would have been special needs and I was okay with that. Before she got really bad and was doing okay, I had gotten a betta leaf hammock and placed it not too far away from the water level. She would rest on that and could get air. They have them at my local Petsmart. Good luck & don't give up hope yet. If the time comes, you'll know. The "light" seems to go out of their eyes. Take care!


----------



## TagniBetta (Feb 1, 2012)

Unfortunately he is getting worse, now he will barely move. I am going to put him down because he really seems to be suffering.. He won't move, won't eat, eyes are cloudy T_T .. I believe this is the best thing. Thank you all so much.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Tagni. I just put one of my boys down a few weeks ago, it's a hard decision to make but it is one that's for the best. I hope he goes peacefully.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

TagniBetta said:


> Unfortunately he is getting worse, now he will barely move. I am going to put him down because he really seems to be suffering.. He won't move, won't eat, eyes are cloudy T_T .. I believe this is the best thing. Thank you all so much.


I'm so sorry. It's never easy. I'm sure you'll do the right thing for the fish. Take care!


----------



## Bonbonisbff (Jan 1, 2012)

Thats what happened to my betta Dexter  But sadly, he didn't make it. It was terrible. I cried because his poor dead body looked so helpless. I'm so sorry.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

sorry for your loss :/


----------



## frostynsnowflake118 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. At least he wont be suffering anymore :'(


----------

